# Mon MacBook chauffe de trop ...



## VodkAtekz (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjours à tous,

 Voila, je viens vous demander à ceux qui on des MacBook pro comme moi  si il est normale que le l'ordinateur est extrêmement chaux en haut à gauche et en dessous plus chaux aussi de la partie gauche, et le ventilateur fait vraiment du bruit, au moment ou j'écrit cette demande d'aide, je ne peut pas laisser mon doigt en dessous plus de trois secondes tellement ça brule  

Alors voila si quelqu'un aurais une solution ou est-ce normale, je suis preneur car je l'ai acheter samedi dernier et comme c'est mon premier MacBook je suis un peut inquiet.

Voila merci d'avance pour vos réponses, Cordialement.


----------



## Cocopop (2 Mars 2012)

VodkAtekz a dit:


> Bonjours à tous,
> 
> Voila, je viens vous demander à ceux qui on des MacBook pro comme moi  si il est normale que le l'ordinateur est extrêmement chaux en haut à gauche et en dessous plus chaux aussi de la partie gauche, et le ventilateur fait vraiment du bruit, au moment ou j'écrit cette demande d'aide, je ne peut pas laisser mon doigt en dessous plus de trois secondes tellement ça brule
> 
> ...


Salut,

Installe ce widget : http://islayer.com/apps/istatpro/ et dit nous ce que tu as comme température et la vitesse à laquelle tourne les ventilos


----------



## VodkAtekz (2 Mars 2012)

Voici les résultats.


----------



## Cocopop (2 Mars 2012)

Pour moi les températures sont "normales" et idem pour la vitesse des ventilateurs.

Lorsque tu MBP chauffe beaucoup, il est bien sur une surface plane qui lui permet d'expulser l'air ? (pas sur une couette ou tes genoux par exemple).


----------



## Rémi M (3 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

CPU à 72°C, c'est un peu chaud, surtout que tu n'utilises que 11% de ce dernier. 

Pour approfondir la question de _Cocopop_, quels sont les logiciels ouverts lorsque tu remarques une augmentation de la température ?


----------



## VodkAtekz (3 Mars 2012)

alors en logiciel d'ouver il à surtout safari et uTorrent mais dans safari je navigue surtout avec plusieurs onglets je sais pas si ça peut vous aidez mais bon merci quand même de votre aide


----------



## Cocopop (3 Mars 2012)

VodkAtekz a dit:


> alors en logiciel d'ouver il à surtout safari et uTorrent mais dans safari je navigue surtout avec plusieurs onglets je sais pas si ça peut vous aidez mais bon merci quand même de votre aide


Tu internet, si tu regardes beaucoup de vidéo flash çà peut expliquer que çà chauffe...

Mais encore une fois, pour moi rien de trop inquiétant...

Ps : Il faudrait penser aussi à nettoyer le ventilo (ne sait on jamais)


----------



## ziommm (3 Mars 2012)

Je suppose que c'est un 15" dernière génération, vu le nombre de ventilos et les cycles de la batterie (et aussi le fait que tu l'ai acheté samedi ). Il faudrait voir sur quelle carte graphique tu travailles. Si un logiciel force l'usage de la grosse CG, ça peut faire monter la température. 

Installe GFX card status >>ici<<.

Une fois installé, une icône va apparaitre dans la barre de menu à gauche, tu cliques dessus pour voir sur quelle CG tu fonctionnes, et quel logiciel force l'usage de la grosse CG si tel est le cas.



Cocopop a dit:


> Ps : Il faudrait penser aussi à nettoyer le ventilo (ne sait on jamais)



Vu l'âge de la machine, je crois que ça ne vient pas de là.


----------



## VodkAtekz (3 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est un 15" dernière génération, vu le nombre de ventilos et les cycles de la batterie (et aussi le fait que tu l'ai acheté samedi ). Il faudrait voir sur quelle carte graphique tu travailles. Si un logiciel force l'usage de la grosse CG, ça peut faire monter la température.
> 
> Installe GFX card status >>ici<<.
> 
> Une fois installé, une icône va apparaitre dans la barre de menu à gauche, tu cliques dessus pour voir sur quelle CG tu fonctionnes, et quel logiciel force l'usage de la grosse CG si tel est le cas.



+1 c'est un dernière génération de 15" et donc pour le logiciel que tu m'as fait mettre il dit que c'est c'est la carte: Intel HD Graphics 3000


----------



## Cocopop (3 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Vu l'âge de la machine, je crois que ça ne vient pas de là.


Oups, j'ai pas vue qu'il avait précisé de quelle date il était ^^

En tout cas c'est bizarre car moi j'ai un 13" de base avec 8go de Ram et 128Go M4 et il chauffe jamais :O

Pourtant je suis souvent sur itunes + Photoshop/Dreamweaver + internet avec une dizaines d'onglets + mails ouvert


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2012)

Nettoyage


----------



## VodkAtekz (3 Mars 2012)

Nan c'est bon problème résolue on m'as conseiller le logiciel "SmcFanControl" qui permet de régler la puissance des ventilateurs merci à tous


----------



## ziommm (3 Mars 2012)

Oui enfin là tu traites le symptôme, pas la cause. Mais bon, si cela te convient.


----------



## VodkAtekz (3 Mars 2012)

Bien la cause je sais pas trop, car le pc tourne depuis ce matin et il n'as toujours pas dépasser les 49°c sans SmcFanControl ça se peut qu'il y est de beug de ce genre ?


----------



## Kamidh (3 Mars 2012)

Je te conseil vraiment un nettoyage des ventilos ! Avec SmcFanControl tu vas faire tourner les ventilos plus vite, perdre de l'autonomie et petit à petit cela ne vas pas changer le problème de chauffe.

J'avais un gros problème de chauffe et de ventilos souvent en mode turbine, un nettoyage complet et j'ai retrouver une machine plus performante, à température normal et sans bruit. Je suis passer de 96°C (voir plus) à 65°C !


----------



## Cocopop (3 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Je te conseil vraiment un nettoyage des ventilos ! Avec SmcFanControl tu vas faire tourner les ventilos plus vite, perdre de l'autonomie et petit à petit cela ne vas pas changer le problème de chauffe.
> 
> J'avais un gros problème de chauffe et de ventilos souvent en mode turbine, un nettoyage complet et j'ai retrouver une machine plus performante, à température normal et sans bruit. Je suis passer de 96°C (voir plus) à 65°C !


Impressionnant la saleté qu'il y avait :O

C'était la première fois que tu le nettoyais ? Il a fallu combien de temps pour que les ventilos soit autant encrassé ?


----------



## Kamidh (3 Mars 2012)

Mon MBP date de juillet 2009, je l'ai déjà nettoyer plusieurs fois mais sans démonter les ventilés (une erreur). Effectivement impressionnant !

Une enorme différence après ce nettoyage, on néglige je pense ce genre d'opération sur nos MBP.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2012)

OMG ! Je n'ai jamais vu un intérieur aussi "récent" et aussi crasseux toutes marques confondues en plus de 20 ans.

En même temps, nettoyer les ventilateurs d'un ordinateur acheté quelques jours plus tôt... 

PS : Un objet qu'on ne sait pas prendre en mains à cause de la chaleur est chau*d*.


----------



## Kamidh (3 Mars 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> OMG ! Je n'ai jamais vu un intérieur aussi "récent" et aussi crasseux toutes marques confondues en plus de 20 ans.



Oui pas fier et pourtant je suis plus que maniaque, surement l'environnement ambiant... 3 chiens, 1 chat...

Le prochain Mac je l'utilise dans une salle stérile et sous pression


----------



## VodkAtekz (3 Mars 2012)

Oui, je veut bien mais le PC à 1 semaine maintenant alors pas possible qu'il y est autant de poussière si ?


----------



## Kamidh (3 Mars 2012)

Non effectivement le MAC (stp) si il est neuf ne doit pas avoir de poussière, essai un coup de téléphone à Apple.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Oui pas fier et pourtant je suis plus que maniaque, surement l'environnement ambiant... 3 chiens, 1 chat...
> 
> Le prochain Mac je l'utilise dans une salle stérile et sous pression



Les poils des petites (ou moins petites) bestioles sont effectivement une infection.  Ce qui est curieux, c'est la poussière assez brune.  Fumeur ? Usage en extérieur ?

PS : Simple curiosité.


----------



## Kamidh (4 Mars 2012)

Non meme pas... Je ne fume pas... Pas d'usage extérieur. Mais j'ai tendance à le laisser tourner en permanence, peut de coupure, je pense que cela n'aide pas.


----------



## VodkAtekz (4 Mars 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les poils des petites (ou moins petites) bestioles sont effectivement une infection.  Ce qui est curieux, c'est la poussière assez brune.  Fumeur ? Usage en extérieur ?
> 
> PS : Simple curiosité.



Moi j'ai deux chat qui on des longs poils ça peut jouer un peut ?

_édit:_ Enfaite je croie que j'ai trouver le problème, c'est le logiciel mumble je sais pas si vous connaissez, mais hier je n'est pas dépasser les 49°c mais la je suis déjà à 60°c donc je pense que ça vient de la


----------



## Ritooon (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Perso moi j'ai ça : 

http://hpics.li/aba7130

Avec d'ouvert : Chrome, VMWare (1 virtuelle d'XP), Word, Adium, mail et 1 Remote Desktop

Je l'ai acheté Jeudi dernier, et les ventilateurs se déclenchent bien trop souvent alors que je ne fais rien d'exceptionnel ...
Et je le trouve même assez lent parfois ...


----------



## Rémi M (5 Mars 2012)

@Ritooon

Bonjour,

Dans ta VM, que fais-tu ? 

Une VM utilise beaucoup de la puissance du CPU, et à ce que je vois, le modèle que tu as n'a qu'un ventilateur, donc du 13".. 

Le mac est bien à plat, afin qu'il puisse évacuer le plus possible de chaleur ?


----------



## Ritooon (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour @Rémi,

Je suis bien à lat, sur une table (Pas de nappes etc.), donc "bois" nu. Aucun problème au niveau de la ventilation ... 

Et là ma VM est coupée  Pourtant ça tourne toujours à 73% ... et CPU à 88°...

J'hésite à rester avec mon Macbook ou revenir sous Windos ... 

Ah et le RDP n'était pas connecté non plus ... décidément ...

**EDIT : 80% Seulement Mail, Adium et Chrome**


----------



## Rémi M (5 Mars 2012)

Dans ce cas,

Regarde dans le _Moniteur d'activité_ 
Choisis l'onglet _Toutes les opérations_
Regarde quels sont les processus qui utilisent le plus ton CPU


----------



## Ritooon (5 Mars 2012)

Le finder (123)


----------



## Rémi M (5 Mars 2012)

J'y pense, pas d'impressions en attente ? 

Sinon, on va voir en le relançant

CMD+Alt+Esc
Sélectionne le _Finder_
Clique sur _Relancer_


----------



## Ritooon (6 Mars 2012)

Merci pour ta manip' !
Bon après une nuit de sommeil, plus de problèmes de ventilateurs (Pour le moment ).

Juste une autre petite question : Est-ce possible que ce soit Lion qui gère mal la CPU ? Car concrètement, le Core2duo d'un ami n'a pas ce genre de problèmes ... (Il est sous Snow)


----------



## Rémi M (6 Mars 2012)

Tu as déjà un Core i5 ou i7, et ça chauffe déjà plus qu'un Core2Duo, après il se peut que Lion est un peu plus de mal.

Seule solution pour le moment, Wait & See


----------



## mbapcl (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un CPU qui tourne à 47% et une température qui est à 86°C.

Que dois-je faire?

Bernard


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Juillet 2012)

S'il tourne à 47%, c'est qu'il fait qqc donc qu'il chauffe. Quand il aura fini de faire la tâche qui le met à 47%, il refroidira.


----------



## benoit_J (19 Juillet 2012)

Moi aussi mon Mac surchauffe très rapidement, mais je crois que c'est dû au fait qu'il soit de début 2011... ma copine en a un de fin 2011, il ne chauffe même pas. 

On m'avait répondu à l'époque que c'était normal, mais je continu à dire que ça m'inquiète  
Je pense qu'un petit tour à l'Apple Store s'impose pour plus de réponses.


----------



## geoppy (31 Août 2012)

Cool, moi j'ai résolu mon problème

J'ai suivi l'opération ci-dessous (Merci  Remi M), et j'ai vu une application qui utilisait 88% du processeur, alors que je ne la voyais ouverte nul part, du nom de "kieswifiagent". 

Je l'ai supprimée avec "AppCleaner" (très efficace qui ne laisse aucune trace). Mon ventilo c'est calmé de suite après quelques secondes et mon MBA s'est refroidi. 

Après, il faut voir à long terme.




Rémi M a dit:


> Dans ce cas,
> 
> Regarde dans le _Moniteur d'activité_
> Choisis l'onglet _Toutes les opérations_
> Regarde quels sont les processus qui utilisent le plus ton CPU


----------

